# Fiji: Police uproot 9000 marijuana plants



## LdyLunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Monday 02 Oct 2006


---
Police are looking for 20 suspects who were allegedly planting marijuana 
in the highlands of Navosa. Over the weekend, police uprooted 9,950 
plants from 12 farms with the help of village elders.

Officer in Charge Sigatoka ASP Tomasi Lotawa confirms that 20 officers 
from Keiyasi, Sabeto Sigatoka and the PTR Unit combed the rugged terrain 
in search of drug farms.

He said this is the single largest haul of marijuana from a single 
outing, as part of Operation Valoma launched in early July.


----------

